# THIN spear pole rubber vs theratube red



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Which, do you u suspect, would have better speed, life span, and power?

spear pole tubing specs.

OD: 5/16 inches

ID: 3/16 inches

TTR specs:

OD: 4.5 mm

ID: 1.7 mm

Yours in Scouting, Liam


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd like to know more about this spear pole tubing please. Gamekeeper John tested some red theratube and was very unimpressed by the performance.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thera band red is great for plinking, With the lighter .12 g bbs indoors its great fun, Doesnt perform with higher FPS as well though....


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I'd like to know more about this spear pole tubing please. Gamekeeper John tested some red theratube and was very unimpressed by the performance.


ill pm you more details. But its made for spear POLES not spear GUNS. any way the manufacturer is SPEARIT GROUP LLC. I got it off amazon here in the states.

i got a bulk order of 50 feet.

MORE SPECS:

natural latex

Modulus at 300% 190 PSI

Max Tensile 3,500 PSI Min

Shore A Durometer Hardness 35±5

Elongation at Break 750% Min


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

liamvswild32 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know more about this spear pole tubing please. Gamekeeper John tested some red theratube and was very unimpressed by the performance.
> ...


thanks amigo


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

ill be doing a RELATIVE comparison on the draw weight + penetration test once the theratubes get deliver.

considering i wont have any way to test the actual weight i will simply test the feel of the draw weight.


----------

